# Today In Arizona History...



## azpredatorhunter

In 1882, the Battle of Big Dry Wash was fought between the Apaches and the U.S. Cavalry troops on Chevelon's Fort...


----------



## dwtrees

Who won?


----------



## youngdon

The Cavalry as I recall.


----------



## dwtrees

Thats a good thing.


----------



## 220swift

I think Don was there so he's probably right........... :mrgreen:


----------



## youngdon

OUCH !


----------



## dwtrees

220swift said:


> I think Don was there so he's probably right........... :mrgreen:





youngdon said:


> OUCH !


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## olsonfia

I think Don was there so he's probably right........... :mrgreen: 

ZING OF THE DAY!! lol:lol:


----------



## youngdon

dwtrees said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





olsonfia said:


> I think Don was there so he's probably right........... :mrgreen: ZING OF THE DAY!! lol:lol:


Truth be known I'm actually a few years younger than several guys here..Isn't that right DW !

But I do feel as though I might have been born in the wrong century, at least until I get on the computer.


----------



## dwtrees

youngdon said:


> Truth be known I'm actually a few years younger than several guys here..Isn't that right DW !
> 
> But I do feel as though I might have been born in the wrong century, at least until I get on the computer.


Ok you got me there.

I to sometimes feel I was born 2 centuries to late. Especially when I am at a true rendezvous.


----------



## jswift

Thanks for sharing a bit of history.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok, Now that I can post again! I will try to keep this thread going for all you snow-birds! And the rest of you who want to learn a little bit of the Wild West History... I am copying this so I will make some small changes, I don't want to get in trouble...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Today in Arizona History: In 1857, the first scheduled mail went through Arizona and arrived in Tucson. And in 1904, Two inches of rain fell in one hour, Six people drowned and 20 businesses were destroyed in Globe, AZ.


----------



## 220swift

and it hasn't rained there since........LOL

Interesting stuff AZ, thanks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

220swift said:


> and it hasn't rained there since........LOL Interesting stuff AZ, thanks.


 Now how did you know that?


----------



## dwtrees

One would think the two inches of rain would have just soaked into all the sand around there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

dwtrees said:


> One would think the two inches of rain would have just soaked into all the sand around there.


 Nope. 2" of rain can run across the hard packed desert soil, into washes which cause flash floods...


----------



## youngdon

LOL..A lot less that 2" will cause flooding in most of AZ.


----------



## 220swift

I hear that, I took a leak in the Chiricahua Mountains above Bowie one time and it leveled two ranch buiildings down in the valley......................


----------



## youngdon

Scared off two packrats, a gopher snake and a herd of Javalina too I bet


----------



## 220swift

yup !!


----------



## Rick Howard

I don't know how I missed this thread. Good stuff AZ.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1865, Fort Mason was established in the Arizona Territory, it was named after the military commander Gen. John S. Mason... Who Knew?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1921, the town of Cave Creek flooded, leaving Phoenix swamped... 1935, Phoenix paid tribute to cowboy Will Rogers, who died in an airplane crash.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1882, in the town of Globe, AZ two killers were hanged... In 1928, The man who started Arizona's first flour mill, John Solomon Warner died...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1893, a patent for the center space bar on thumb typewriters was applied for by a reporter in Phoenix who invented it. And in 1928, $250,000 worth of damage was caused by rain in Phoenix. I forgot yesterday, Geronimo surrendered just south of the border in Mexico...


----------



## 220swift

Good stuff AZ.........


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx 220. In 1925, thousands of acres were flooded near Picacho when Picacho dam broke. And in 1929, an airship sailed over Tucson, the Graf Zeppelin on it's world girdling journey.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1868, Tucson's courthouse was seriously damaged in the states worst rain fall on record. In the southern part of Arizona, the rain continued untill September 11th. destroying everything in it's path, as the Gila River had swelled to more than 4 miles wide... Note: The Gila River near Florence Arizona, you can only catch bottle bass...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

az, this is great stuff

keep it coming

cant believe it took me this long before i read this thread

but i will be checking it out everyday now,just like the good morning thread


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1886, the 4th. Cavalry Regimental Band was playing "Auld Lang Syne" as Geronimo and his band of Apaches boarded trains bound for Florida. They were marched from Fort Bowie to the Bowie Station. AZ's Note: "Auld Lang Syne" by Robert Burns, Come on you all should know it! "Should auld aquaintances be forgot"... that's messed up.


----------



## 220swift

interesting...........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

wonder why they chose that song to play

i could think of a better one,its a childrens song(10 little indians) but it would have been applicable

but may not have been around at that time


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

just googled it,it came out in 1868

they should have used that one instead


----------



## A10hunter

azpredatorhunter said:


> In 1882, in the town of Globe, AZ two killers were hanged... In 1928, The man who started Arizona's first flour mill, John Solomon Warner died...


"two killers were hung". Just had to make the grammatical correction :teeth:. Love to hear about history, especially about the West. Thanks AZ


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

back then "two killers were hanged" was probably grammaticaly correct

as times goes by languages evolve

what is correct today,will be incorrect in 100 years


----------



## dwtrees

So true SGB. Check the new dictionary and you will find all kinds of words that were not around 25 years ago.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1899, two Cochise County law men held up a Southern Pacific train at Cochise, $10,000 was stolen. They were later caught and convicted of their crime...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1898, the town of Jerome was destroyed by fire, three people were killed and 1,500 were left homeless. All the homes were destroyed but one busimess did survive... az's note: Jerome's population in 2012 was 444.


----------



## 220swift

sure is taking a long time to rebuild.......FEMA must be in charge.


----------



## youngdon

It's all arty hippies now! They do have an old sawmill that runs on a hit and miss motor
That is pretty. I'll though.


----------



## A10hunter

LOL, FEMA is worthless for sure, and that is speaking from experience of dealing with them as part of a disaster response team as an EMT with my current company.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1554, Francisco Vasquez de Coronado died, from 1539-1542 he searched for the Seven Cities of Cibola. az's note: He never did find the seven cities fo gold but he did discover the Grand Canyon, Coronado traveled as far as Kansas...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1927, more than 20,000 Arizonans welcomed Charles Lindbergh as he arrived to dedicate Tucson's new air port, he was in " The Spirit of St. Louis"...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

azpredatorhunter said:


> In 1927, more than 20,000 Arizonans welcomed Charles Lindbergh as he arrived to dedicate Tucson's new air port, he was in " The Spirit of St. Louis"...


He's originally from my home town
Little falls Mn


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1891, former chancellor of the University of Arizona and physician Dr. J.C. Handy, was shot and fatally wounded by attorney Francis J. Heney during a quarrel in Tucson. az's note: obviously he wasn't Handy with a gun...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

im realy enjoying this thread

i am a bit of a history buff

keep 'em coming


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1878, Prescott had a large reception for Gen. William Tecumseh Sherman.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

in 1880, in the Arizona Territory, the first Congregational Church was established.


----------



## CO204yoter

when was the civil war battle at picacho peak fought if I remember right it was after the war was officially over


----------



## youngdon

April 15th 1862...it(civil war) didn't end until 1865.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

When I first worked here in Arizona if I remember right, they found what was left of a Civil War Soldiers body, it was about 200 yards off the Interstate 10 in front of Picacho Peak.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1910, a fire destroyed the town of Naco...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

in 1929, a race with more than 200 toads was held to raise money to build a road to Mount Lemmon.


----------



## youngdon

Who won ? And in typical Government fashion the construction began in 1933.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1927, thousands in Mesa gathered for ceremonies dedicating the new Mormon temple...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1927, the new $450.000 library @ the University of Arizona was dedicated...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> THREE!!!!....in one day!!!!....now you're just being crazy!!lol.....good stuff Eric....keep'em coming.


only two SG w/ pics...it sucks getting old...lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL SG... your right, you old fart lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1831, 18,640 acres in Santa Cruz County was given to Doña Josefa Morales. AKA The Buena Vista Land Grant...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1929, Pioneer rancher Jerry Sullivan, 86, of Yavapai County died...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1848, en route to California, the 1st. Dragoons reached Tucson.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1928, 69,000 acres of land near Yuma was to be distributed to veterans who wished to build a home, the Federal Land Office said.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I am not sure SG.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1887, In Tucson the ground was broken for the University of Arizona...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yesterday in 1881, Wyatt, Virgil and Morgan Earp along with Doc Holliday, shot it out at the O.K. Corral with the Clantons. In less than a minute three men were dead... Sorry I forgot to post this yesterday!


----------



## 220swift

good stuff, thanks AZ!


----------



## youngdon

The O.K. Is for old kindersley(sp). As a kid I never gave the name much thought, I just thought it was ok. When I first went there in the 80s I noticed the periods after the o and k so I asked the tour dude what it stood for he replied "ok, what else would ok stand for" I said ummm Oklahoma if it didn't have the periods. He asked me to leave. I asked the cashier on my way out... And got A Straight answer.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1896, the city of Phoenix decided you better not go faster than 8 mph on city streets, on your bicycle that is or you will be fined $50 or 50 days in jail...Here a pic of Henry Ford


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1933, hanging was switched to the gas chamber for executions.


----------



## hassell

Some more good ones, thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1922, In the town of Winkelman, the barber shop, dry-goods store, grocery store, restaurant, pool hall, justice building and the old stage office were destroyed by fire. Dynamite was used to save two other buildings...


----------



## Undead

I really like this thread, very informational.


----------



## 220swift

azpredatorhunter said:


> In 1922, In the town of Winkelman, the barber shop, dry-goods store, grocery store, restaurant, pool hall, justice building and the old stage office were destroyed by fire. Dynamite was used to save two other buildings...


good stuff AZ....................kind of a strange way to save buildings, dynamite....lol


----------



## CO204yoter

not really they used it to create an instant firebreak it was also used successfully in the Chicago fire and the san Francisco fires. what they did was basically leveled everything that was involved or threatened in one foul swoop


----------



## 220swift

I was just being a wisea$$....lol


----------



## youngdon

Nooooooooooo, not You !


----------



## 220swift

Yah me.... :blush:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1775, Father Francisco Garces gave the San Carlos River it's name. Why? Because it was San Carlos Day...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1935, the County of Maricopa held a drive to raise money for a Will Rogers memorial...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1885, Geronimo and 20 of his warriors who had surrendered to Gen. George Crook returned to the warpath after escaping from U.S. troops.


----------



## hassell

History is always interesting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well the local newspaper decided to nix the AZ history column, and now it's only in Saturdays paper...They changed the entire paper, So I'll have to do some research to keep this thread going. That is if you guys are interested. Please let me know...


----------



## youngdon

Research away young man.


----------



## prairiewolf

I enjoy reading the history, just dont post anything you find out about me !!!!


----------



## youngdon

Like the story of you jumping across when the Canyon when it was just a ditch.


----------



## hassell

I always like history.


----------



## youngdon

You were there for most of it............LMAO


----------



## jswift

Enjoy reading about the state-- keep researching!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1861, the Overland Mail Company disscontinued it's route through Arizona because the Civil War in the East forced troop withdrawls and the closing of forts in Arizona, leaving no protection for the letter carriers against Apache Indians...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

in 1931, the 83,840 acre "Canyon de Chelly" National Monument was established...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> In 1861, the Overland Mail Company disscontinued it's route through Arizona because the Civil War in the East forced troop withdrawls and the closing of forts in Arizona, leaving no protection for the letter carriers against Apache Indians...


Cool picture, looks like they're( UPS) delivering a load of camera equipment to Catcapper !!!


----------



## youngdon

LOL..Hey I got Dave a new camera back around Xmas time. I'm surprised he wasn't showin' it off to you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Hassell, that's Don driving, and Ed's riding shotgun...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1819, Mormon missionary Jacob Hamblin, who was also in charge of colonization along the Little Colorado River and served as guide to Maj. John Wesley Powell over the Lee's Farry route, was born in Ohio. (Pic. of Lee's Ferry)


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1919, @ 10 am., the first car ever to climb Sentinel Peal in Tucson, started its trek upward. The car sustained one blown tire. The head lights were left on to prove the feat to residents, and the car was parked on the peak for two days, so people could climb up and see it for themselves. (Sentinel Peak aka. "A" Mountain).


----------



## prairiewolf

It was really left up there cause Don couldn't turn it around, lol


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> In 1919, @ 10 am., the first car ever to climb Sentinel Peal in Tucson, started its trek upward. The car sustained one blown tire. The head lights were left on to prove the feat to residents, and the car was parked on the peak for two days, so people could climb up and see it for themselves. (Sentinel Peak aka. "A" Mountain).


When was that picture taken?


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> Hassell, that's Don driving, and Ed's riding shotgun...


 With that valuable camera equipment you need a top notch team.


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> It was really left up there cause Don couldn't turn it around, lol


No need for that...Just push it over the edge hand your beer to someone to hold onto, and hang on !


----------



## 220swift

yup that would definitely be a "here hold my beer, I want to try something" moment.....lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1904, a leaking gas main exploded in a Prescott saloon and gambling house, injuring four people... az's note: (Prairiewolf, Youngdon, 220Swift, and Hassell eventually recovered from their injuries.)


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1919, Maricopa County, not including the city of Phoenix, stood alone in the rejection of daylight-saving time. Other cities and counties gave up the battle and and moved their clocks foward an hour, but Maricopa County Supervisors insisted there would be no surrender.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1927, the Horse Mesa Dam and Power Plant went into operation and began earning $3,200 a day for the Salt River Valley Users Association.


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> In 1904, a leaking gas main exploded in a Prescott saloon and gambling house, injuring four people... az's note: (Prairiewolf, Youngdon, 220Swift, and Hassell eventually recovered from their injuries.)


 Seems to me if I remember that we all told the owners to cut back on the amount of beans they were putting in their chilli otherwise bad things could happen.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1825, Charles T. Hayden founder of Tempe and father of Sen. Carl T. Hayden was born.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1898, the mining camp of Congress was destroyed by fire, resulting in two deaths and $50,000 worth of property damage.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1899, the town of Thatcher was incorporated.


----------



## jswift

Lots of good stuff- Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hassell

some great stuff.


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> some great stuff.


Just off to the right and over that hill should look familiar to you.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Just off to the right and over that hill should look familiar to you.


 Thats funny because I looked up the place and under a photo gallery section where I was looking, old and new pic's I stopped at a couple and said just that - geez that looks familiar. Small world. Looked at some more stuff around Congress, railroad, postal service etc. and not to much real estate. HA !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1920, the Arizona Daily Star announced that Lee Parker, trapper for the U.S. Biological Survey had trapped seven Mountain Lions in the Canelo Hill area near Patagonia, on the same day, another trapper shot four Mountain Lions in the Catalina Mountains.


----------



## hassell

Thats a lot of lions for a mtn. range of only 5200 ft., must have been a lot game around in the day, the winery sounds interesting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> Thats a lot of lions for a mtn. range of only 5200 ft., must have been a lot game around in the day, the winery sounds interesting.


 all those Lions, and all you can think about is wine?..lol.


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> all those Lions, and all you can think about is wine?..lol.


 I was reading about the area and they kept mentioning about the winery so I checked it out, had great reviews.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> I was reading about the area and they kept mentioning about the winery so I checked it out, had great reviews.


 That's funny...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1910, farmers & stockmen of the Prescott area complained of packs of wil dogs killing livestock. The dogs were said to be descndants of domestic dogs which had run away to live in the mountains around Prescott with the Wolves. They were very large & vicious.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1850, Yuma Indians attacked the ferry at the Yuma Crossing. Fifteen people were killed, only three people were able to escape... (pic.1886)


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1886, fire destroyed a block of business buildings in Phoenix. Phoenix didn't have a fire department or water works.


----------



## dwtrees

Bummer for them. Bet they got a fire department quick.

Interesting history, keep them coming.


----------



## hassell

Always great stuff.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1854, the Gadsden Purchase was ratified and signed by President Franklin Pierce...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That's strange...is it just me or?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1877, schools in Tucson were closed because of a smallpox epidemic...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1898, Arizona Gov. Myron H. McCord received official authorization to enlist volunteers for the Rough Riders...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> In 1898, Arizona Gov. Myron H. McCord received official authorization to enlist volunteers for the Rough Riders...


Now thats a great picture.


----------



## youngdon

Isn't that Glenway in the lower left


----------



## glenway

Yeah, those guys always insisted I be up front for some reason.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Isn't that Glenway in the lower left


 Good eye YD, don't know how I missed that mug shot.


----------



## dwtrees

You guys missed more than that,


----------



## hassell

Good one.


----------



## youngdon

LOL That must be Sneaky over Bigd's left shoulder


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1901, notorious Arizona outlaw Black Jack Ketchum was hanged in Clayton, New Mexico. The rope broke and Ketchum's head came off...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## youngdon

I bet that got some oohhs and aahhs.....


----------



## jswift

That one defiantly gets your attention pretty quick..... might be a good deterrent for some of todays problems.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I would end most crimes for sure...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

youngdon said:


> LOL That must be Sneaky over Bigd's left shoulder


yup,thats me lol

on the far left back row,next to the half hat isnt that Ed?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

azpredatorhunter said:


>


most people dont realize how technical a hanging truely is

they have to determine the weight of the individual and the correct length of rope and the drop to do it right.not mention the hangmans knot has to be tied just right and placed just right against the neck to do the job right

if it isnt done just right a person could just hang there and slowly suffocate or be decapitated just like that fellow


----------



## youngdon

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy..... I hate the thought of an animal suffering needlessly, but some criminal who has made a choice to hurt other people...not so much.....


----------



## dwtrees

:that:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

youngdon said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer guy..... I hate the thought of an animal suffering needlessly, but some criminal who has made a choice to hurt other people...not so much.....


oh i agree whole heartedly

im not very religious

but i am a firm believer in one thing from the old testiment

"an eye for an eye"


----------



## glenway

It's sure to end Ketchum's crime spree.


----------



## prairiewolf

We should still hang em today and quit feeding the low lifes !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

prairiewolf said:


> We should still hang em today and quit feeding the low lifes !!


a new rope each time is a lot cheaper than thirty years of room and board and medical


----------



## dwtrees

I would just keep using the same rope until it broke and then get a new one. jm2c.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1700, Father Francisco Eusebio Kino wrote in his diary that work had begun on the foundation of the first church at San Xavier del Bac... az's note: San Xavier del Bac is south of Tucson Arizona...


----------



## youngdon

That place gives me the willies. The church itself an the shrine on the little hill next to it are really neat to see the mannequin dressed like Father Kino laying in a glass enclosure is weird, even weirder many people slide a hand under the effigy and lift the torso up a few inches. the belief is that if you can lift the body you are a good person. If you can't I guess you need to reform yourself.

I often have thought of going there and sliding my hand under and giving out a loud groan as if I couldn't lift it. But who knows maybe I couldn't ! >;1 bwa haha !


----------



## JTKillough

I tried! But on another note, the mission is truly beautiful and seeing it against the backdrop of metropolitan Tucson makes a man wonder what the Father might think if it today. Stunning contrast of new versus old.


----------



## jswift

Interesting architecture- amazing what they did way back then....... I don't want the roof to fall in so I tend to stay away from those places.....


----------



## dwtrees

What happen to the top on the right side? Did they not finish it like the left side for a reason?


----------



## JTKillough

Among the many legends surrounding the building is a popular myth suggesting that early taxation laws exempted buildings under construction, so the builders chose to leave one dome unfinished. Another legend is that the second tower is being left unfinished until the "Excellent Builder" will come to direct its completion.

But according to the above post, it could be jswift damage.... :roflmao:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

jswift said:


> Interesting architecture- amazing what they did way back then....... I don't want the roof to fall in so I tend to stay away from those places.....


The roof has been up over 300 years, I think your safe.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1871, six Americans, 48 Mexicans and 92 Papago Indians killed 118 Apache Indians, mostly women and children, in the Camp Grant Massacre. Twenty-seven Apache children were kidnapped and sold into slavery in Mexico...(photo is of the participants of the massacre during a federal trial at the Pima County adobe Courthouse.) "They say it's the first photo taken of Tucson".


----------



## azpredatorhunter

In 1898, the first contingent of Volunteers headed to Cuba by way of El Paso.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

in 1904, the first meeting of the Arizona Automobile Association opened in Tucson with a parade and a visit to the San Xavier Mission.


----------



## hassell

Thats a real nice pic..


----------

